

How Music Hijacks Our Perception of Time - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/22/slow/how-music-hijacks-our-perception-of-time-rp

======
_abattoir
Superb article. I'd never considered this in such depth, but the cited studies
speak for themselves. The samples throughout really drove the point home. Also
very interesting was the touch upon flowstate-like inductions via music, would
love to see more about the possibilities there.

------
agumonkey
Time and balance. Trying to play drums against a metronome will accelerate,
slow, even flip your perception time (which carnally feels like falling).

------
XYEaQMZJvS
I love Nautilus.

